# Natural Fork Oak "Silhouette"



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz qué Resorterosos!

Here I present a fork, it is natural oak, named "Silhouette" by his slender figure, like a vain woman. hopefully you like it.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice

+ 9000 points for the Pearl Jam background!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Bella signorina Chepo, me gusta mucho.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow Master Chepo! This is gorgeous! Especially the last picture!








It's a silhouette of my dreams LOL


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Outstanding finish and top craftmanship.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

stunning! the finish on it is just fantastic !


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Your craftsmanship is sooooo enviable.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Fantastico!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

_Hay ! que suspiro nada mas verla mai chepo , que manitas tiene vos ._
_Exquisita y muy elegante la nena , abrazote._


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

that finish is outta control, and i like the eye in the handle. beautiful


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

chepo please clear some messages i need to pm you


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm at a loss for words as they've all been described already. Wonderful piece!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias amigos resorteros!

You are all very friendly, appreciate each comment.

McKee, sorry I did not understand your second comment lol!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

mckee said:


> chepo please clear some messages i need to pm you


He is trying to send you a PM on the site but is probably getting an error saying your box is full.

Click on the small envelope in the upper right part of the screen, then click on 'View All Messages' to see what you have.

There is a limit as to how many you can store.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> chepo please clear some messages i need to pm you


He is trying to send you a PM on the site but is probably getting an error saying your box is full.

Click on the small envelope in the upper right part of the screen, then click on 'View All Messages' to see what you have.

There is a limit as to how many you can store.
[/quote]

Ohhhhh!

Thanks Hrawk.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i almost deducted points for the pearl jam back ground.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> i almost deducted points for the pearl jam back ground.


This shirt is from their concert here in Mexico. (november'24) I'm very lucky, my cousin invited me to the concert. One of my favorite rock bands.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Imperial said:


> i almost deducted points for the pearl jam back ground.


Oh man, them's fighting words !!!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Rolonononón!

Precisely for that grounder got hooked with PJ

Thanks Hrawk, and Eddie knows that rola is a favorite of many Mexicans, with thatclosed the concert.


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful..........looks so "natural".


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

whats the finish on this fork chepo ?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

riverman said:


> whats the finish on this fork chepo ?


I usually finish. polished up to 2500 grits. multi-day immersion in linseed oil, and bees wax applied final


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> I usually finish. polished up to 2500 grits. multi-day immersion in linseed oil, and bees wax applied final


I like this, an all natural finish for an all natural fork !

Splendid job.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

i like it,


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Mucho Wow-o !


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

That is neat looking fork, and an artistic presentation! Great job!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks friends!

Hrawk, Daniel J, Smitty & RedRubber


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Mai,

Como siempre y para solo variar aste siempre con sus wenas recuas. Esta esta muy chula y con ese color morado al deredor este de poca. Siempre es un deleite orquetero ver lo que pueden crear sus manos y es un placer el ver las fotos que se avienta. Saludos desde Los Angeles Mai







.


----------

